# I Love Flounder How, Where, And When Can I Catch It



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

Fishing is great I am still new at It have been teaching myself and so far not so bad But when it comes to flounder I dont know what I am doing is there anyone who would like to give me some tips as far as where, How, and when. I do fish on shore and off bridges and piers. I dont have a boat but still love to Fish.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Flounder are one of my fav fish to catch. I usually catch them while shootin' the shit or drunk w/ friends around my pier in the bay, because they like that slow play. I've caught more flounder off of spec rig packs than any other. They sell the white yellow speckled rigs at dam near any store you go to on the coast. It's just an eye-balled anchored hook w/ a black speckled white and yellow grub on the end. Slowly drag that around any wall or piling and you'll feel the flounder eat it, give them a few secs to consume it then set the hook. 



Dipping those plastics really increases the chew rate.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

I will have to try that what I have tried doing is using cut bait on a jig head


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Most people I know when targeting flounder use a carolina rig 1/2 -2oz egg sinker, and a live finger mullet, mud or bull minnows, or live shrimp. You kind of have to finess them as they'll drop the bait if you set the hook too soon. They like little hiding spots like under piers, bridges, around rocks, and low spots. You generally will move around a lot until you find them, then you can usually get a couple in that one spot. Good luck! They are starting to pick up, so its a good time to learn. I'm no pro, but thats what I've heard before and watched from some of the best. Good luck!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info hopefully this will be a good fishing year


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it will be, we crushed the flatties today at the GSSP. Must of been 20 or so caught today! Here's the one I managed late in the day. 

 We were all fishing live shrimp and bull minnows.


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

i beleive the flounder will be hot this yr i recently really got to just targeting flounder man its fun some days def they bite better than others i caught a limit fri in about 4hr period and only got 1 bite sat he was a stud but only 1 bite in 5 hrs.also find they bite better 1st 2 hrs or so of the tide change and definatley bite like crazy on neap tide hands down thats seems best for me when the water acts crazy good luck all my fish have come out of north end of mobile bay along bridges</p>


----------

